

Docker Events and Docker Metrics Monitoring - seti321
http://blog.sematext.com/2015/06/24/docker-events-and-metrics-monitoring/

======
otisg
Is that list of events exhaustive? Actually, a better Q: are there any Docker
events SPM doesn't capture?

